

How kanban can help you increase your team's capacity - aycangulez
http://flow.io/how-kanban-can-help-you-increase-your-teams-capacity.html
kanban is a pull system. You pull work only when there is capacity to handle it. This works well in a factory setting because you know exactly how much capacity you have. In knowledge work, however, it is likely that you do not really know what your team is capable of.
======
bradleyland
Looks a bit like PivotalTracker, which we've been extremely happy with. Might
have to give this a go.

